
Is Web 2.0 over and out? - python_kiss
http://venturebeat.com/2007/03/21/is-web-20-over-and-out/
======
pg
How could a phrase that never meant anything in the first place be over?

What one would really have to ask is, is the Web over? And when you phrase it
that way you realize what a ridiculous question it is.

------
zkinion
Interesting article, but I wouldn't always believe those charts right away.

A graph of a coin toss can even look non-random...

~~~
sethjohn
Also, when total investement doubles from $406 M to $844 M...that's a huge
change in the market. It's hard to believe that a change in valuation from
$6.63M to $6M is an independant variable that should be taken seriously.

Also, also, the charts are for all VC money not just 2.0 (i.e. networking
etc.) companies.

My favorite piece of evidence on the demise of 2.0 is Your election to person
of the year. By time a trend makes it to the cover Time, it must be over!

------
dawie
Of course Venture capital investment is down. People are self funcding...

